# TOP SECRET R35 EXHAUST PREVIEW



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Top Secret just sent us over some sneek preview photo's of their newly developed Ti exhaust for the new GT-R.

90mm main pipe splits into twin 80mm pipes. Full straight exhaust with no muffler. Other is through a full titanium muffler with noise controll.

More info soon


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

that looks meaty....


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

That works!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks like the best design so far (apart from the tips for obvious reasons), loving the powervalve- Nice. 

Whack some of this coating on it and its perfect 
High Performance Coatings, Inc. 



Nito


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

why do you think its the best design so far?

i definatly think its differnt.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

bigger and less pipework, has more gases come out the second pipe will open with no box....

I'm sure that will make a nice noise when on full bore acceleration

R


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

So, one side is controlled so it can be shut completely so that the gases will pass through the muffler side? If open, then gases will pass through both sides, thus producing 2 different tones? I need to hear this in person, I am sure a clip will not do this justice one bit. One thing though, it appears that the tips are angled out rather than straight back. I like how it looks straight, rather than angled, but the R35 rear end is curved as opposed to nearly straight on the R34. Again, need to see this in person. Either way, I bet this is going to sound mean as hell!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

are the y-pipes the same? looks like one has been polished and added the stainless flex parts... can anyone clairify?


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> are the y-pipes the same? looks like one has been polished and added the stainless flex parts... can anyone clairify?


the polished one seems classic, ala HKS y pipe , the second looks like it has to go with the top secret exhaust (much larger tubing like two 80mm to 90 mm).


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

TV-Pro Titan Muffler - 525,000 yen
Front Pipe Titan 70mm diameter - 136,500
Front Pipe Stainless - 102,900
Super Suspension Kit 233,100 yen 
Roberuta cup Kit - 396,900
(comes with front cup, rear cup and remote control)
Super Suspension Kit + the cup kit - 588,000


----------



## MOU53Y (Oct 9, 2008)

*uk warranty*

will it effect the uk warranty and what other tunning can be done on the r35 that will be inside the uk warranty also zele do a nice ti one what do you think it would sound like compared to that?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*Top Secret parts in development*

Titanium Hard pipe kit










Induction


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Humble opinion: Main pipe needs to split sooner and go either side of the gearbox underside (which will help with cooling).


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Humble opinion: Main pipe needs to split sooner and go either side of the gearbox underside (which will help with cooling).


im not sure what you mean by sooner? this design already cools off a bit more than the stock designs. so do the center out exhausts aswell.

Do you mean split later? like this one? CBA-R35: Fujitsubo

regardless the exhaust and the trans are going to be to close. wrap is the only thing thats going to fix it other than better airflow, mabe modified defusers with more naca ducts to cool them both off.

the nismo exhaust imploys fins to direct airflow on the exhaust, plus since Ti gets very hot on the R35 (and Ti gernaly tends to warp at high temps) the fins also help that issue if it arrises too.
http://www.gtrblog.com/media/blogs/gtrblog/Nismo/20081008-nismo-03.jpg

you can see the pics from the nismo R35 have wrap on them
CBA-R35: Nissan GT-R In-Car Video: Tokachi 24hrs practice


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Top Secret Titanium Intercooler Piping Kit Fitted


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Given the strength of the Yen and the price of gold has come down, now would be a good time for TS to splash out on some paint


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

what's the gold colored car in the garage?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

V12 Supra i think


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a SUPRA?!? 

The headlights remind me of a Ferrari. 

Is it a very very kitted Skyline coupe?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

The headlights are from a Lambo if i remember right?

Its a Supra.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Sweet

IMHO, the current GTR front is possibly its worst feature  The modded Supra next to it just looks incredible. 

Always feel the rear three quarters of the R35 is the best view of the car.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sound clip 


ÌµÎÁÆ°²è¡¢Æ°²èÇÛ¿®¡¢¥Õ¥é¥Ã¥·¥åÆ°²è¥¹¥È¥ê¡¼¥ß¥ó¥°¤Ï¥à¡¼¥Ó¡¼¥­¥ã¥¹¥¿¡¼¤Ø


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

<embed src="http://videos.streetfire.net/vidiac.swf?video=2c84930d-83fa-40a6-9bcd-9b5f013c2366" width="428" height="352" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><br/><a href="http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Top-Secret-R35-GTR-sound_201903.htm?ref=8a5732e1-3a7f-42bf-80cb-9b0e0160771b">Top Secret R35 GT-R aftermarket Exhaust sound clip</a>


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Having heard half a dozen or so different sound clips now, I can't say there's one yet that I've thought sounded really good.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn that is a badass LOUD pipe!! Really like this raw but not too rasping soundtrack.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Now that i like alot!!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Sounds really good I think .Trouble is a lot of people must think the after market exhausts should sound like the nice burbling sound of the RB ,the 35 will never sound like that and why should it .


----------

